# NST Help



## broundy (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a perinatologist who insists that a low level visit be charged with every NST performed.  I cannot believe this is appropriate since the patient is coming in for the test and the nurse puts all patients in not just those for NST.  Their documentation is very limited with just the patient's vitals and whether the test was reactive for example.  Please help stop this fight  

Bonnie


----------



## Allison L. Wickham (Nov 20, 2008)

*Allison Wickham, CPC, CPC-E/M*

E/M services along with all other services must be medically necessary.  Is there a medical necessity that would support billing an E/M code when a patient presents for the NST?  If not then you should bill the NST only. You can verify this on the CMS web site by searching 99211 and or Medical Necessity.

Allison Wickham CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

